# First day Mortgage free :)



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey guys ,
Yesterday we went to the bank and paid out our mortgage on our home ,of course the bank tried to convince us it was a waste of money to pay it off early since we only have 3.69% but we dug our heels in and paid it off.We don't really have a need for any credit in our future but because we hear about mortgage fraud etc we did keep the credit line intact although the balance is zero.
So tomorrow we are taking a few friends and family out for dinner and celebrating this and the sale of the business and my retirement.It is only 7:30 and I am already thinking about going to bed soon ,that is the one thing that has changed for me it no more late nights online!


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

wonderful news Marina! 
My wife & I paid ours off some time ago (after an inheritance). We are 53 & 51 - a ways yet from retirement. Eat well tomorrow!


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

That rocks marina....congrats! I hope to be mortgage free in 8 years. I can't wait for that party.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats!!! I have 24 years and 11 months remaining, so stick around for my post!! :tongue-new:


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations! No feeling quite like owning your own place outright. Cheers!


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well done! Of course the bank would rather have the income stream from you.

What a feeling of freedom...


----------



## lightcycle (Mar 24, 2012)

Congratulations!

It's quite surprising how substantial a mortgage payment feels like when it's put towards disposable income or savings. Initially, the numerical value doesn't quite convey the impact on your life when it comes to being able to afford more and better things, or dramatically increasing the savings rate. Enjoy it, it's the beginning of freedom.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Many congratulations!!


----------



## Taraz (Nov 24, 2013)

Congrats! It must feel wonderful.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations! Enjoy the celebration!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Congratulations Marina!

Must feel great. You deserve it.

I've got 18 years to go, assuming I do not make any more prepayments (which, of course, I will )

Good job!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm mortgage-free, too! Only problem is I don't also own a house.

Congrats marina. Are you still playing poker? Do you plan on rebuilding your internet empire?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Andrew I play Sit-n-go poker 1-2 hours a day at poker stars.Not many tournaments but I will be going to play some live poker soon to prepare for WSOP.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

BTW I turn $7500 into $41,000 in the past couple days


----------



## Pvo (Jul 4, 2013)

congrats! I'm looking forward for that day to come!


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

congrats! It's been 22 years since I paid off the mortgage; still feels great to be mortgage-free.


----------

